# Rub Shaker/Storage/Container



## krj (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm looking for some decent shakers, containers to store my rubs. I'd like to find some shakers that can be closed, but have large enough openings to actually be useful for rubs. Any suggestions?


----------



## redrocker65200 (Apr 17, 2016)

Amazon has a bunch, I just saw this one first.  Kinda cool with the different size holes.


----------



## joe black (Apr 17, 2016)

Keep the containers that your individual spices come in and recycle them for rub shakers.


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 17, 2016)

IMHO.....

Unless you use your rubs quite often, I would not store them in shakers.  Shakers tend to not seal as well as other containers.

When I make rubs, I either vacuum pack or ziploc them and store them in the Freezer.  I have 4 shakers and will add just enough rub from a ziploc for that days cook.  Then I squeeze as much air out of the ziploc and throw it back in the freezer.

Works for me, I never have issues of clumping or stale rubs.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## dward51 (Apr 18, 2016)

I found a couple of these pizza shakers at the local grocery store on clearance for $0.99 each. 

When I make my favorite home mixed rub, it's in bulk and I keep the main batch in a quart sized Ball jar that is vacuum packed with a Food Saver & Ball jar attachment.  I keep the "in use" stock of my rub in one of these pizza shakers.  *In between uses, I take a small piece of plastic wrap and put it under the lid.  It keeps the rub from absorbing moisture from the air and so far has worked great. * No problems with the brown sugar in the rub causing it to clump and harden up.  I also keep a small portion in a small tupperware container in my spice cabinet.  I use this for when I just need a sprinkle to kick something up in the pan.  But again, it seals tight to keep from absorbing moisture.













s-l500.jpg



__ dward51
__ Apr 18, 2016


----------

